# Qiyi Wuhua V2 6x6



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 19, 2017)

Do people have any thoughts on this cube (if they have it)

I got one just recently and out of the box it is seriously slow and catchy. I don't know how long it'll take for it to break in or whatever, but right now it feels too stiff to even cube on. 
Now, my comments for if it was faster: might be an ok puzzle, not sure if it's better than the V1, good stability as the v1 had, but fairly inconsistent layer turning. Again, might go away with solves.

Just a very clicky, catchy cube overall, but again, I'll update with more thoughts later.


----------



## heyitsconnor (Oct 19, 2017)

Where can you get this?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 19, 2017)

heyitsconnor said:


> Where can you get this?


I got a pre-release from speedcube.com.au, will be making a review shortly and probably posting here. But there might be other places with it available now.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 25, 2017)

Video by Spotty:





And I tried


----------



## Micah Walker (Oct 25, 2017)

Hope it's good- the first version had pieces breaking left and right, so I imagine they just implemented stiffer plastic! I'm probably just going to stick to my Yuxin Red.


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Oct 28, 2017)

So my question is will QiYi release a Wuji V2 as well? The Wuji also has specific pieces that break just like the Wuhua V1.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 11, 2017)

Can anybody with one of these check if the v2 has the same braces inside the pieces as the v1? I got a v1 today, and it would be an exceptionally easy 6x6 to magnetize if it weren't for the crazy baffles right where the magnet needs to go.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Just received mine from SCS, it kinda sucks.

I really dont mind slower 6x6es, but what gets me is that its ridiculously unstable and floppy. Ugh.

It may go away with setup/break in but at tbis point i really dont feel like solving on it at all.


----------

